# Myrtle beach aug.6-11



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think ill probly stick to the planks most of the time while im down the but will go out on the sand and the yak too. If someone could maybe meet up with me while im down there itd be great im gonna try pin rigging off the pieropcorn:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

good luck but do keep this in mind, pin rigging at the end of the pier will cost considerably more than a typical daily fishing pass. By luck you may be able to catch one king mackerel ur entire vacation. 
Since this is ur vacation, why not just spend time fishing in a more relaxed way. 
btw if u want to surf fish from 6-9 am is the best time. any later the beach will be loaded with people and i doubt fish are around(or they dont seem to bite).


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> good luck but do keep this in mind, pin rigging at the end of the pier will cost considerably more than a typical daily fishing pass. By luck you may be able to catch one king mackerel ur entire vacation.
> Since this is ur vacation, why not just spend time fishing in a more relaxed way.
> btw if u want to surf fish from 6-9 am is the best time. any later the beach will be loaded with people and i doubt fish are around(or they dont seem to bite).


yea i saw its 16 bucks for 1 day i figured farter south must be more macs. heres what ill do on the beach tell me what ya think
cobia fishing with my heaver with a chunk of whatever(probly bunker)
pomp and bottom fishing with hi-lo rig with sand fleas, shrimp, squid.
throwing lures for spanish and blues-gotchas, clarkspoons, gator spoons
spec fishing with soft plastics
in the kayak
fishing live bunker under a float
livelining bunker
fishifinder rig for cobia and maybe a shark
spanish fishing

thats about it anything else i should rig up and try?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Clouserkid1 said:


> yea i saw its 16 bucks for 1 day i figured farter south must be more macs. heres what ill do on the beach tell me what ya think
> cobia fishing with my heaver with a chunk of whatever(probly bunker)
> pomp and bottom fishing with hi-lo rig with sand fleas, shrimp, squid.
> throwing lures for spanish and blues-gotchas, clarkspoons, gator spoons
> ...


Drifting live bait/tossing Gulp for flounder would be on the top of my list.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Drifting live bait/tossing Gulp for flounder would be on the top of my list.


i do that 3-4 times a week here in va:fishing:i would just like to try something else


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

thats a lot to try imo. live bait from a kayak is probably ur best shot at something big. 
you will probably hook up with a blacktip with a fisher- finder rig from 12 inches to 5 foot long. main bait here is either mullet or bunker. bunker get into those huge schools that make the water black and the mullet should begin to run the beaches.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> thats a lot to try imo. live bait from a kayak is probably ur best shot at something big.
> you will probably hook up with a blacktip with a fisher- finder rig from 12 inches to 5 foot long. main bait here is either mullet or bunker. bunker get into those huge schools that make the water black and the mullet should begin to run the beaches.


lol youd be surprised what ill do in one day i usually fish for blues and spanish and snag bunker when fishing for cobes


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you do sound a lot like me, except i dont have a kayak and ill try to do a bit of everything without much luck.
i have tried before to do the following in one fishing outing;
catch bait(routine)
live bait under a float( i dont fish for big game from shore, i usually use a 5 inch live mullet for bluefish or Spanish)
bottom fish
net shrimp in a cast net 
crabbing
cast lures
flounder fish

btw crabbing is super easy in the marshes as there very little competition. sometimes there are so many i can go crabbing with a cast net(find them and cast ur net over them).
shrimp is usually found over mud flats in the marsh along with other stuff for bait.

hopefully u can manage to accomplish something


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> you do sound a lot like me, except i dont have a kayak and ill try to do a bit of everything without much luck.
> i have tried before to do the following in one fishing outing;
> catch bait(routine)
> live bait under a float( i dont fish for big game from shore, i usually use a 5 inch live mullet for bluefish or Spanish)
> ...


thanks for all the tips when you use live bait youre using a stinger hook right?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

yes either a stinger hook or hooking the mullet by the tail. for catching and keeping i like to use those bronze treble hooks king fisherman use(land the fish on a jetty and then worry about getting it out). cause pulling a 4 pound spanish onto the rocks of a jetty is pretty hard considering how powerful mackerel are for such a small fish(i set my drag at about 6 pounds of pressure, they still run about 15 yards of that)


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> yes either a stinger hook or hooking the mullet by the tail. for catching and keeping i like to use those bronze treble hooks king fisherman use(land the fish on a jetty and then worry about getting it out). cause pulling a 4 pound spanish onto the rocks of a jetty is pretty hard considering how powerful mackerel are for such a small fish(i set my drag at about 6 pounds of pressure, they still run about 15 yards of that)


so the spanish and blues are almost always biting? and is under a popping cork fine? also do you use wire for them with the stinger?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

spanish cruise around and are not always where u are fishing. bluefish are very plentiful whenever mullet are around.
i fish the huntington beach state park jetty with this technique, it work around inlets in general, but in the surf u cant really cast more than 30 yards. if u can find a current that is takes ur float rig away from shore this may work.

september is really the best time for fishing, but sometimes fish are around earlier than expected. i use a short wire leader(maybe 6 to 8 inches) either regular wire or haywire, a barrel swivel, egg sinker then the float with 50 pound test mono(sinker and float runs through this) with 12 or 14 pound test main line. popping cork ought to work eventhough i use regular long floats(10 inches). i guess a water bottle could work too(the small ones). if u do plan to fish at Huntington beach u will have to hike 1.4 miles to the jetty with ur gear. better wear shoes with grip as those rocks dont play(if u have corkers they ur set). i also cast spoons with single hook around schools of mullet and have caught weakfish, bluefish, and spanish.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> spanish cruise around and are not always where u are fishing. bluefish are very plentiful whenever mullet are around.
> i fish the huntington beach state park jetty with this technique, it work around inlets in general, but in the surf u cant really cast more than 30 yards. if u can find a current that is takes ur float rig away from shore this may work.
> 
> september is really the best time for fishing, but sometimes fish are around earlier than expected. i use a short wire leader(maybe 6 to 8 inches) either regular wire or haywire, a barrel swivel, egg sinker then the float with 50 pound test mono(sinker and float runs through this) with 12 or 14 pound test main line. popping cork ought to work eventhough i use regular long floats(10 inches). i guess a water bottle could work too(the small ones). if u do plan to fish at Huntington beach u will have to hike 1.4 miles to the jetty with ur gear. better wear shoes with grip as those rocks dont play(if u have corkers they ur set). i also cast spoons with single hook around schools of mullet and have caught weakfish, bluefish, and spanish.


do gotchas work down there? and also what kind of spoons are best because i never fish spoons


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gotchas work great. Spoons, try Kastmaster, Hopkins, Stingsilvers, ect. 3/4-1 oz wide spoons that wobble work too, just harder to throw far.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Gotchas work great. Spoons, try Kastmaster, Hopkins, Stingsilvers, ect. 3/4-1 oz wide spoons that wobble work too, just harder to throw far.


ok cool so what would be a good rig for kings and cobia?
just a king rig im guessing?
thanks for all the help but 2 last questions
any recommended tackle shops
and are there any other specific spots anyone would like to share?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep a king rig. Don't hear of many cobia being caught down here. 

Perry's Bait and Tackle would be my go to bait shop.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Yep a king rig. Don't hear of many cobia being caught down here.
> 
> Perry's Bait and Tackle would be my go to bait shop.


many kings down there now?
also do they have a large selection of stuff?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

perry's is known for carrying live bait including shrimp(u could usually catch some in the marsh by urself). not sure about variety of tackle. bass pro shops without doubt has the largest selection of tackle in north myrtle beach. then theres dick's sporting goods at coastal grand mall has carries some miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a ton of plugs but they have a ton of all kinds of sinkers, hooks, hand tied rigs, ect. Worth the stop in. Like he said they specialize in live and fresh bait. If you want plugs and rods and reels, head to Bass Pro.

Beware of Dicks...I went by and was going to get a rod but the price didn't look quiet right...looked up the same model on my phone and it was $80 + $15 shipping online, still $10 cheaper than in Dicks. I know they need to make some money, but dang.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Not a ton of plugs but they have a ton of all kinds of sinkers, hooks, hand tied rigs, ect. Worth the stop in. Like he said they specialize in live and fresh bait. If you want plugs and rods and reels, head to Bass Pro.
> 
> Beware of Dicks...I went by and was going to get a rod but the price didn't look quiet right...looked up the same model on my phone and it was $80 + $15 shipping online, still $10 cheaper than in Dicks. I know they need to make some money, but dang.


thanks smooth lures and bluefish for all the help i will be sure to post pics if i get into fish down there


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry to butt into this thread. 

Are the Mullet beginning their run North in the surf?? How about in the creeks yet??


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> Sorry to butt into this thread.
> 
> Are the Mullet beginning their run North in the surf?? How about in the creeks yet??


they were running during earlier during july at huntington beach(but again thats inlet area). they are always in the creeks(from 2 inches to 2 foot in size). i have been collecting oysters in mid winter and there are mullet in the creeks. there may be individual schools of larger mullet in the surf but usually later this month the finger mullet run the surf. in september and octobor as u probably know is when it really heats up


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you very much Blue. I'm headed down on Thursday for a "small family vacation" (really, it was an excuse to come and test out my new gear). I'm going to fish the suds Friday-Sunday morning at Huntington. 

I need to catch some bait when I get down their on Thursday and didn't know if I should concentrate on creeks or the surf (I rarely buy bait). I usually go to the bridge on Atlantic Ave in Garden City (Sara J's). Or net some at the bridge going into Pawley's (or the surf...but this time of year too many people are in the water to throw the net out if giving chase to the mullet)

On a scale of 1-10 (10 being late September-October run of Mullet) or 1 being a Tornado came through and sucked all the Mullet out of the water...what would you say my chances are to catch some from either the surf or creeks? 

Sorry for the questions its just I'm 3 hours away and cannot see if they are in the surf/creeks and their numbers(Maybe someone can come up with a "Mullet Cam"...lol)


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> Thank you very much Blue. I'm headed down on Thursday for a "small family vacation" (really, it was an excuse to come and test out my new gear). I'm going to fish the suds Friday-Sunday morning at Huntington.
> 
> I need to catch some bait when I get down their on Thursday and didn't know if I should concentrate on creeks or the surf (I rarely buy bait). I usually go to the bridge on Atlantic Ave in Garden City (Sara J's). Or net some at the bridge going into Pawley's (or the surf...but this time of year too many people are in the water to throw the net out if giving chase to the mullet)
> 
> ...


do you fish there much? if you want to meet up and fish in the surf ill be bringing two cast nets:fishing:


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll fish Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday morning this week down at Huntington Beach. I should be there when the sun comes up and fish till noon or when the wife says its time for me to stop fishing 

I'll bring at least one net down. The other has to have some TLC before bringing it down in October (one too many times being thrown into the rocks)

I'll have on my Clemson hat for good luck. Look for me...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> Thank you very much Blue. I'm headed down on Thursday for a "small family vacation" (really, it was an excuse to come and test out my new gear). I'm going to fish the suds Friday-Sunday morning at Huntington.
> 
> I need to catch some bait when I get down their on Thursday and didn't know if I should concentrate on creeks or the surf (I rarely buy bait). I usually go to the bridge on Atlantic Ave in Garden City (Sara J's). Or net some at the bridge going into Pawley's (or the surf...but this time of year too many people are in the water to throw the net out if giving chase to the mullet)
> 
> ...


surf right now.........4(havent been out there myself, guessing according to the past)?
creeks...................9(their size is in question though)
last time( early july) caught mullet in the marsh but they were like 3 inches long(bit too tiny). ones at huntington were like 3.5 inches. 

inlet.......................7(they are around, some out netting of range) caught some eating size ones too(foot longer and bigger).

if ur at huntington, go ahead and bring ur net. assuming ur experienced in fishing at Huntington be wise about where u cast ur net. u can always go to the marsh behind the jetty for bait.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, I typically will go to the marsh to throw there. I have seen MANY nets lost to the rocks around the Jetty. To be honest I'm not going to walk to the Jetty this time (I will in October). I'm just going to fish that beach because the foot traffic is typically not too bad...

I'll check the creeks Thursday evening and will watch the surf a little. I would not mind a few good size one's for cut bait but really need some smaller ones I can float under a popper or Carolina rig a few.

Many blues being snatched from the surf?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Should be some blues.

Been hearing of some small schools of mullet in the surf. I've caught quiet a few mullet from the Veteran's Pier in Murrell's Inlet this time of year. Early morning is the trick.


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome...I'll head that way Thursday


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Float a live mullet/menhaden, can hook into a good number of things.


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Float a live mullet/menhaden, can hook into a good number of things.


such as? and how big of a bait?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Blues, kings, Spanish, trout, ect. I like one about 4-6".


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Blues, kings, Spanish, trout, ect. I like one about 4-6".


is the bite usually good and what should i do just drift them under a popping cork?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on too much to say you'll catch fish or not. Location, tide, wind, current, water clarity... Popping cork can work.


----------

